# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Korekcija ožiljka od epi - dr. Kinčl

## s_i_r

Cure, trebala bih vašu pomoć.

Je li možda koja od vas išla popraviti ožiljak od epiziotomije kod dr. Kinčla?
Zanimalo bi me sve - je li vas jako boljelo, kakav je konačan rezultat, koliko je trajao oporavak, kakav je pristup pacijentici, uostalom sve čega se možete sjetiti...

Hvala vam unaprijed   :Smile:

----------


## Maxime

Kincl je mojim prijateljicama svasta korigirao   :Laughing:  ali ne i oziljak od epi. Jedino znam da ce je covjek odlican i savjestan kirurg.

----------


## kinder

Ja se nikada ne bih operirala kod doktora koji blati svoje kolege,namješta im kojekakve slučajeve  pa da je jedini na svijetu,znači da nije čovjek

----------

